# Seeing Green



## MrsPackMan (Jan 7, 2009)

I tried to post this yesterday but i was having some issues with the site for some reason.  So i'm trying again today *crossing fingers*
here's a look i did last week.  i had alot of fun doing it and seeing people's reactions since it was ALOT brighter in person than on pics.   I hope you guys like it!!!






















here's what i used:

FACE:
NC45 stuidio fix fluid
mac sweet as cocoa blush

EYES: 
MAC bamboom paint
MAC Mosscape pp
mac old gold pigment

LIPS:
i *think* it was mac My Dear l/g

Shades of Sabrena
YouTube - MrsPackMan44's Channel


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Stunning.  I love this look


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful! Love it~


----------



## MissResha (Jan 7, 2009)

u are so dope


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 7, 2009)

GLORIOUS! 

I can't believe you created that look with so few colors! Amazing!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 7, 2009)

You are the best!

I'm glad to see you on here!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 7, 2009)

Love it ! fab look


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Jan 7, 2009)

wow! you have perfect eyebrows.....they are flawless.
i really like the combination of the eyeshadow, and i am shocked that there are only 3 colours used.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just subscribed to your youtube channel 

MORE MORE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happy*phantom (Jan 7, 2009)

Very sophisticated and classy! I love it.


----------



## Yolan (Jan 7, 2009)

i love this and what did you use on your brows?


----------



## user47 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Perfect!*

*I love it!*


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, stunning!!!!!  I am in love with the shape of your eyes!!


----------



## couturesista (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_You are the best!

I'm glad to see you on here!_

 
Ok, ur turn!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 7, 2009)

I love it!!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yolan* 

 
_i love this and what did you use on your brows?_

 
THANKS!!  I used a cheap beauty supply liner.  the brand is Ruby Kisses.  its in a white retractable casing.


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_GLORIOUS! 

I can't believe you created that look with so few colors! Amazing!_

 
oooops its actually 3 more colors but they're easily duped...mac cork, bobbie brown rich brown, and mac nylon.  really anything about one shade darker than your skin, a dark brown/espresso type color, and any light goldish highlight.


----------



## ebonyannette (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful!!! this is soo pretty! imma gind you on youtube too!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 7, 2009)

I've already book marked some of your looks I want to try!! Love the look!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Jan 7, 2009)

GORGEOUS!! Absolutely...GORGEOUS!


----------



## kkb4u (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful look!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 8, 2009)

Your eyes look gorgeous!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 8, 2009)

Love this... so gorgeous!


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2009)

Dude... your makeup is flawless!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is freaking gorgeous!


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 8, 2009)

wow! you are gorgeous! love this look!


----------



## slayervixen (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow beautiful look for a beautiful lady! I love it.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome to specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I checked out all of your looks and I love them all. You look great and have such pretty eyes. I love the gold mode one with the carbon too, it's so natural but at the same time so attractive. Thanks for showing them all and the different color tones, I tend to get "stuck" using the same ones and I have 200+ colors to pick from, lol.


----------



## chocedition (Jan 10, 2009)

Girl you totally rock this look. You have beautiful eyes. Keep the looks coming!
Lisa


----------



## bsquared (Jan 10, 2009)

love it love it love it . . . i think i may try something similar out soon!


----------



## nunu (Jan 10, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## JollieJanice (Jan 10, 2009)

oh oh oh this was just like damn.....
You must  be a pro, this is picture perfect.


----------



## Saints (Jan 10, 2009)

You look gorgeous! Those colors really suit you as well, love the greens


----------



## carandru (Jan 10, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!  You look flawless my dear, and those eyes are just stunning.


----------



## whittt8 (Jan 10, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! I heart your face


----------



## nikki (Jan 11, 2009)

I love your FOTDs!!!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful!  Your work is clean and precise too...loves it!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful! Your work is clean and precise too...loves it!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 14, 2009)

You have such a flawless face!!! My goodness, just beautiful...


----------



## Margolicious (Jan 14, 2009)

your eyebrows and mu are flawless!


----------



## concertina (Jan 14, 2009)

Your blending skills are to die for. For serious. I love how you keep each color distinct but still manage to make them perfectly mesh. Flawless.


----------



## cruisegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

That is stunning!  I love it!


----------



## devin (Jan 14, 2009)

beautiful!!! that green looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Assiee (Jan 14, 2009)

I loveee your looks!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 14, 2009)

this is stunning! love your brows!


----------



## rosasola1 (Jan 14, 2009)

wow. flippen gorgeous!


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 18, 2009)

love it!!!! it's perfect


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 18, 2009)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## wynchester76 (Jan 18, 2009)

very very pretty look!


----------



## Padmita (Jan 18, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## mabeth (Jan 18, 2009)

Ooh, it's so pretty! Love those colors together.


----------



## mistella (Jan 19, 2009)

verrry pretty!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

One of the best looks I have seen!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 19, 2009)

That is an awesome look! I love greens alot. 

And your eyebrows are perfect..I'm jealous! =P


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 19, 2009)

YES YES YES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mama that is HOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! You are beautiful!!!! or as they say beautimus!!!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Jan 19, 2009)

wow! Your blending is PERFECT!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 20, 2009)

Your photos, makeup and look are exquisite! I'm going straight to Youtube to subscribe.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 20, 2009)

Very pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My 7 m.o. son was smiling @ your pic.  :-D


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jan 20, 2009)

B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## Jaim (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## lil_kismet (Jan 20, 2009)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 20, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 20, 2009)

you look so beautiful


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 20, 2009)

i love it!


----------



## jennyjen1 (Jan 20, 2009)

I love the lashes you used!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 21, 2009)

This looks so awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 23, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## imatocophobic (Jan 24, 2009)

very sassy! loves it!


----------



## Sushi. (Jan 24, 2009)

what a gorgeous shade of green, i love it!


----------



## Mrs.Smith (Feb 12, 2009)

GORGE!!! I sub'd today you're awesome!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 13, 2009)

gorgeous and very inspiring!


----------

